# Pendekar William Sanders



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

Anyone know anything about this guy? Who he trained with? What he does? Thanx.

Ooops...can one of the moderators put this into the right place? It's supposed to go into the indonesian martial arts area. Thanx.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2002)

I recognize the name but don't know anything about him.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 4, 2002)

One of his students is a friend of mine.  I have a short book he wrote on the keris, and have had one phone conversation reference trying to figure out the origin of several kerises (plural?) I own.  Very nice, very helpful.
Sorry I cant add much past that.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

Did you get a chance to train with Mr. Sanders?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 1, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 8, 2003)

He is very legit from what I've seen on his vids (Panther and a seminar series). He may have been one of the first Americans to get a ranking title in Silat. He has his own organization, spent time with the masters in the philippines, etc...

jb:asian:


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Jan 10, 2003)

Pendekar William Sanders, if I'm not mistaken started his path in Silat with one of Silat and Kuntao pioneers in US-Willie Wetzel. It was long time ago-I think well over 20 years ago. Willie Wetzel was expert in Cimande Silat, with very good skills in many other methods of Silat and Kuntao. Alongside Willem Reeders, Eddie Jafri, deThouars brothers and few others, Wetzel started exposing Silat and Kuntao in US in 60's. 
Pendekar Sanders has traveled to Indonesia several times and while there trained with local experts in all aspects of Cimande. If you read around you will find that Pendekar Sanders presents some topics that are controversial in MA community in general and in Silat-Kuntao in particular-such as spiritual practices(that were, btw, common in some Silat and Kuntao methods as practiced in Indonesia, Malaysia), Tanaga Dalam,Ilmu. 
I had no opportunity to meet Pendekar Sanders, but from my experience with some people from Wetzel, Reeders lineage and from talking to few people that have trained with Mr.Sanders-I don't see good reason why not to go and check what he has.IMO

Sonny Puzikas
PROGRESSIVE COMBAT CONCEPTS
Systema, Kun Tao, Silat, Kenpo


----------



## pesilat (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey Sonny! You no good, rotten, underhanded, ugly [fill in the blank]!

Long time no contact. Good to see you here. How've you been (don't want to hijack this thread so send me a private message or an e-mail).

As far as Sanders goes. I've not met him so have no personal opinion on him. I've met some of his students online and off. My experiences with them have been mixed. Some were arrogant  no-loads without a clue (that I've met in person). Some (that I've met online) have seemed very cool and knowledgable. Maybe I just met some of the bad apples that are, inevitably, present in every group. Don't know. But that's been my experience with the Sanders crowd. Some good, some bad. Not having met Sanders, I can't say anything about him. Go check him out in person and let us know what you find 

Mike


----------

